# Kitten Packs



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

For all you breeders...........

Can you tell me what is included in your kitten packs? And the estimated cost of putting one together? (i.e. beds, toys, food, information etc)


Thanks


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Alot of food companies have breeders schemes that provide free kitten packs that include food, bowls toys etc they all have different rules but mostly its that you have to buy so much of their food. RC, James Wellbeloved, Hills, Techni cal, MPM products (Applaws & Worlds best cat litter supplier) all have breeders schemes. There may well be others. For additional toys, I just keep my eyes out for packs of mice and balls, tescos sometimes have little packs of various toys that are ideal.

The only other thing is the paper work, and theres a bare minimum you have to provide as per whatever registering body you register with. What you provide over and above that is completely at your discretion. Most pet buyers are only really interested in their new kitten and don't take much notice of the paper work.

I give mine a folder which contains :


About your kitten - includes details of when where they were born, how much they weighed, the rest of the litter, pics of their Mum and Dad, what they like and dislike, and pics of them growing up
 Diet and Care sheets - keeps getting longer 
 Copy of the contract
 Pedigree
 GCCF Pink Slip
 Insurance Cert
 Microchip form
 Vaccination card
 Receipt

think thats it, then that goes in a gift bag with any extra toys, packets of food they enjoy and a kitten pack from technical because they give a pack of litter I use - Oko Plus.

The most important part though is a lovely healthy, well grown, well socialised baby who is ready to take on the world, and a life time of support if needed from his/her breeder.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats excellent saikou thank you - just the sort of information I am after


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone else put other things in their packs thats not listed here?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Anyone else put other things in their packs thats not listed here?


The Kitten LOL


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

That was on the list as well, at the bottom


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Saikou said:


> That was on the list as well, at the bottom


soweeeeeeeeee


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Mine is much the same as Saikou, only I put in the FIFe pedigree certificate(depends who you are registered with)*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Hi

Starting with the kitten pack, ours consists of sample of their kitten biscuits, litter scoop, sometimes a litter tray, litter freshener, toys, twin bowl, dental chew bites, thrives treats, whiskers kitten treat, and wet commercial food (Hi Life, Natures Menu, Felix, Gourmet Gold, Whiskers Kitten loaf). I buy all of this from our local Tesco as I've given up on the breeder kitten packs, half the time they never arrive and when they did, something was usually missing. 

I also give each family a packed lunch for their baby in a Chinese container. This is simply my own homecooked mince that the babies are used to, with a bit of goats milk yoghurt and hi life mixed in. The idea of this is that once baby has been home for about an hour, the new family can just open the container, pop it in the bowl and then baby has a meal that he/she is used to. I also send home a Coke bottle full of our own tap water and tell the new family to fill the water bowl half with our water and half with their own. The reason for this is that water varies between counties and babies can get upset tummies by the change in water. 

They also get an A4 folder which has the following paperwork:

*TICA Registration Certificate 
*Laminated Pedigree Certificate (4 generations)
*Vaccination Certificate
*Certificate of Neutering/Spaying (to be signed/stamped by their own vet and returned to me)
*Kitten's weight chart and personal information (this includes a daily weight chart up until week 9, kitten vaccine dates and what brand was used, date they next have to be wormed and when their booster is due, time of birth, 13 week weight, when kitten was weaned, etc. etc.
*Kitten Care Sheet
*Kitten Diet Sheet
*Kitten Problem Sheet 
*6 weeks free pet insurance with Pet Plan 
*Kitten sales agreement
*Note for their vet 
*Registration sheet (this explains step by step how to transfer the cat into their own name)
*Contact details for Siamese Cat Clubs and other cat organisations
*1 Year's paid membership to a Siamese & Oriental club
*Receipt for kitten fee
*Household Accident sheet
*Poisonous plants sheet
*Kitten recipe sheet

Also, when our babies turn 9 weeks of age, I post a "welcome letter" to each family which basically tells them what they will need to have in the home prior to collecting the baby i.e. cat carrier, litter trays, scratch post etc. as well as a copy of the diet sheet so they know what food to buy. This way the families get at least 5 weeks to do have everything ready for their baby so that they are not rushing out to get things they forgot once baby comes home.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Hi
> 
> Starting with the kitten pack, ours consists of sample of their kitten biscuits, litter scoop, sometimes a litter tray, litter freshener, toys, twin bowl, dental chew bites, thrives treats, whiskers kitten treat, and wet commercial food (Hi Life, Natures Menu, Felix, Gourmet Gold, Whiskers Kitten loaf). I buy all of this from our local Tesco as I've given up on the breeder kitten packs, half the time they never arrive and when they did, something was usually missing.
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant - thank you so much!
Your guidance and advice is very helpful on this site I have noticed


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Thats brilliant - thank you so much!
> Your guidance and advice is very helpful on this site I have noticed


Once in a blue moon I happen to think of something constructive to say lol

My kitten pack does vary depending on whatever I find in Tesco, although we also have a Pets At Home very close to us as well and it's hand when they have things on offer because you can pick up toys, treats, food when it is on special and store it away for your next lot of kitten packs


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Bloody hell Kat-ya make ours seem a bit light and lame but adequate none the less We put in ours Chosen kitt,suitcase with biccies and recyclable/reusable water and bottle and bus fare(in case it doesn't work out)also some proper and right papers,we have firm words with said kitty as to lenghth of time said kitt must stay on best behaviour before he/she takes over the pc going on naughty kittyforums like CatnipAnonymous and Kittydomination for the eradication of nearly all non felines and Kittydates.com etc,etc,and how long to leave it before they turn respectable household and slaves into permanant kittyrave householdOh and if chosen kitt was particularly easy to rear ie-cheap and cheerful-i sod the expense and throw in a tin of tuna-in brine(as is said sod the expense) and sometimes on very rare occasion i may throw in a foil ballFollow my example Zowey and ya won't go far wrong love


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Once in a blue moon I happen to think of something constructive to say lol
> 
> My kitten pack does vary depending on whatever I find in Tesco, although we also have a Pets At Home very close to us as well and it's hand when they have things on offer because you can pick up toys, treats, food when it is on special and store it away for your next lot of kitten packs


Wow!!!

I would love a kitten from you it must be so exciting - oh a they're gorgeous too of course


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> we have firm words with said kitty as to lenghth of time said kitt must stay on best behaviour before he/she takes over the pc going on naughty kittyforums like CatnipAnonymous and Kittydomination for the eradication of nearly all non felines and Kittydates.com etc,etc,and how long to leave it before they turn respectable household and slaves into permanant kittyrave household


Knowing your babies as I do, I reckon chance is a fine thing  The majority of them will be up to mischief and have their new slaves wrapped around their paws within 5 minutes of being in new homes


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Knowing your babies as I do, I reckon chance is a fine thing  The majority of them will be up to mischief and have their new slaves wrapped around their paws within 5 minutes of being in new homes


have u met kelly's babies kat?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Yep, I'm fortunate enough to know Kelly/Ross/May quite well. We visited a while ago to see the beautiful Burnthwaites and Mazpahs babies and they truly are something else. As are all of their own cats   The only problem with visiting them is that you're spoilt for choice as to which cat and kitten you want to catnap and bring back home


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Yep, I'm fortunate enough to know Kelly/Ross/May quite well. We visited a while ago to see the beautiful Burnthwaites and Mazpahs babies and they truly are something else. As are all of their own cats   The only problem with visiting them is that you're spoilt for choice as to which cat and kitten you want to catnap and bring back home


awwwww im jealous! Kel has invited me over to see her furr children. And I will when I have finished travelling all over to collect my own furr children! LOL


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

You really MUST go and see them then when your own fur babies are settled in  And make sure you get cuddles with Nic as well (the stud boy) as he is such a soppy, loving, gorgeous boy.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> You really MUST go and see them then when your own fur babies are settled in  And make sure you get cuddles with Nic as well (the stud boy) as he is such a soppy, loving, gorgeous boy.


yes nic is just stunning - i have never seen a male cat as gorgeous at that!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> yes nic is just stunning - i have never seen a male cat as gorgeous at that!


Ahem!!! You've not met "Ashanti" yet    But yep, Nic is one in a million


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I have, 2 very special boys.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Ahem!!! You've not met "Ashanti" yet    But yep, Nic is one in a million


WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
OMG! I just saw him onyour site - he is just beautifullllllllllllllllllllllll

I didnt even know u could get tabby orientals! (but u already know i know nothing about ori's!)


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> OMG! I just saw him onyour site - he is just beautifullllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> I didnt even know u could get tabby orientals! (but u already know i know nothing about ori's!)


Very nice save    Yep he is beautiful (but also quite loud, pisses for England, and bonks anything that moves)


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> Very nice save    Yep he is beautiful (but also quite loud, pisses for England, and bonks anything that moves)


LMAOOOOOOO typical horny bloke then!


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

You got it in one rofl


----------

